# Check your LAW STICK. Fishing tip # 188 book 2.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Fishing Tip 188. Book # 2. 
Check your “LAW STICK.”

Fishing regulations seem to change about twice a month in Florida these days.
Check your law stick and make corrections. Use a “Sharpie” to make corrections. 
Previous corrections can be removed with fingernail polish remover. Make sure you wash the Law Stick with soap and water then dry thoroughly before making the new marks.

I re-marked mine this morning after finding several things that needed correction. 

Be legal and save money and hassle.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

captken said:


> Fishing Tip 188. Book # 2.
> Check your “LAW STICK.”
> 
> Fishing regulations seem to change about twice a month in Florida these days.
> ...


 Sorry to ask, but what is a "Law Stick"?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

OLDBOB said:


> Sorry to ask, but what is a "Law Stick"?


This


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

MrFish said:


> This


 Thanks


----------

